# Chautauqua perch



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

How's the ice out there


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

clevelandtacklebox said:


> How's the ice out there


Planning to go next week. Where did you fish on Chautauqua? Do you have a good place to stay?

Bernie


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome! Going tomorrow. Can you P.M. me a few details? Thanks


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Planning on going tomorrow but not sure where to go and how the ice is.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Do they still have parasites in the fillets. Last time I was there the fillets were full of thin yellow worms. DNR said they were safe to eat. I tossed them. Have not kept any since. Just curious as it's been a number of years back.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice mess of fish! Looks like some real pigs r in there...


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

41 ft of water off the bell tower. jig n minnows 5 inches of ice. For places to stay go to vrbo.com and search chautauqua there are a lot of cabins for rent for cheap


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

How much is an out of state license?


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Joewallguy let me know how you do if you ended up going. And if the ice is worth driving there Thank you


----------

